# Daemoness Emporer Souther 7



## Lewk (Sep 30, 2010)

Yo! All the pics and kudos Adam has been giving Dylan over here pushed me over the edge a couple months ago so I put down a deposit on a Daemoness. This thread is probably a bit premature as Dylan only ordered the wood yesterday and probably wont start cutting it for a while. So there's not gonna be alot of pics to share yet. But, aaaannnnyway...! 

After chatting with Dylan on the phone we discovered we both dig Anime. I mentioned the movie 'Fist Of The North Star' and Dylan has since been educating me on the origins of the movie - 'Hokuto No Ken'. To say he has a huge hard on for HNK would be somewhat of an understatement

So we're going for a concept guitar built around a character called Souther: a sociopath that uses kids for slave labour who has renounced emotions and is an all round bad ass. 

I went to Dylans shop yesterday to go over the details and play a couple of his guitars. I was originally going to go for the Cimmerian (RG/Strat) body that Adam, Roo and JBcrazy have gone for but after playing a black Atlantean he had in the shop I fell in love with the body shape, it feels great and has amazing balance. Plus it looks like a Klingon battle axe or a guitar Fred Flintstone would rock.

Woods are ash for the body with a maple quilt top. Maple neck and birds eye maple fingerboard. Quilt overlay on the headstock. Dylan was really accommodating with me when I was telling him how aesthetically I wanted the grain on the neck to be etc... 

Hipshot hardware and Bare Knuckles (not sure which yet). I originally wanted to go H-S and Tim said he would wind single coils for a 7 string but I'm not sure if I want H-H or H-S now :s

It's gonna be a white wash like the Broderic LACS on the top and solid white on the back. Black binding up the neck and on the headstock. Gold hardware, gold decal (the decal looks very sexy) and even gold friggin frets. Dylans sourced some alloy or something for the frets.

Dylans already done some sick art for the fretboard inlay. 























Going with the Kanji on the botom pic and the top image of Souther. The Kanji reads:_

"Ai yue ni (because of love)
Hito wa kurushimaneba naran (people have to suffer)
Ai yue ni (because of love)
Hito wa kanashimaneba naran ( people have to feel sad)
ai yue ni __(because of love)__" _

The Kanji on the fretboard is going to be in red. Souther is gonna be in blackline and have a few different materials in the inlay, brass, MOP, iron dust iirc (can't remember exactly what Dylan said). It's going to have his 'bloody cross' attack on the face of the guitar in opaque red. And art on the back of post apocalyptic buildings in black line. The trussrod cover is going to be ebony and getting his cross icon inlaid in mop.

I'm just a teeeeeny bit excited 

Pat yourself on the back if you read all of that haha


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 30, 2010)

That's going to look the tits! what scale length have you gone for?

I'm a big fan of Fist of The North Star too, I must find that some where.


Btw, still got the Randall cab I traded you?


----------



## Static (Sep 30, 2010)

dude this is freakin brilliant! 

hokuto no ken ftw.


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dude awesome idea. I love Fist of the North Star  I need to finish watching/reading them sometime. 

I am very excited for this.


----------



## thesimo (Sep 30, 2010)

that will be a fun inlay to cut... :|


----------



## hypermagic (Sep 30, 2010)

That's fucking awesome!


----------



## drmosh (Sep 30, 2010)

If you're not sure about H-S or H-H, go for some coil tapping. 

I love the inlay ideas, but somehow I think they would be better without the text


----------



## jbcrazy (Sep 30, 2010)

Fucking bad ass sir... Dylan you are a mad man!  So awesome.


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 30, 2010)

He's a bloody fine artist and craftsman. I can't even begin to comprehend the amount of skill and time/patience that inlay will take.


----------



## Soulwomb (Sep 30, 2010)

haha next you should get a guitar with Kenshiro all powered up going ATATATATATATATATATATATAT as your next inlay. With the art on the body of a guys head exploding haha that would be epic win.


----------



## Rommel (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 30, 2010)

Not another daemoness thread, 

Captin she canny take these levels of awesome!


----------



## Lewk (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks all, Dylans shop is only about 30-40mins away from me so when building starts I should hopefully be able to pop in now and then and take some pics of progress  Yea, maybe coiltaps. But I've never been *that* impressed by coiltaps. I don't think the inlays going to be that challenging for Dylan.



Soulwomb said:


> haha next you should get a guitar with Kenshiro all powered up going ATATATATATATATATATATATAT as your next inlay. With the art on the body of a guys head exploding haha that would be epic win.



hahahaha man, don't think it wasn't discussed!! But we thought it would be too obvious and c'mon a Ken guitar would have to be a 6er. It'd be bad ass, though. It could have "You're already dead" inlaid up the neck  I've been trying to egg Dylan on to convince someone else to make another HNK guitar along side mine. I reckon the complete set should be made lol! Although, I never got a reply from Dylan about my idea for a jazz box 'Heart' guitar ahahah. I know he's tempted to do a certain HNK character guitar for himself, but _if and when_ I don't know.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 30, 2010)

Another daemoness? I'll need to buy more tissues.


----------



## beneharris (Sep 30, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> Another daemoness? I'll need to buy more tissues.


espcially with that inlay


----------



## Soulwomb (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah its pretty cool though that your going with a different character instead of Kenshiro. But it would be awesome if someone could make something using Rei that would be pretty awesome.

On a side note though Souther did fight Raoh once so maybe you guys could do that.


----------



## teqnick (Sep 30, 2010)

This is going to be one of the coolest guitars EVER. Can't wait to see it man.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 1, 2010)

REALLY looking forward to see the out come of this one!


----------



## Lewk (Oct 1, 2010)

wow! The enthusiasm here is great! I'm not sure who's looking forward to the guitar more now, though - me or the forum haha 

I reckon a matching white, gold and red case would be in good taste too but it would probably work out to be loads of money to get a custom case made.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 1, 2010)

Posting in (what will be an) epic thread.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 12, 2010)

Haven't been any updates on this? Have been really looking forward to seeing this


----------



## Lewk (Oct 12, 2010)

Not really!I E-mailed Tim at Bare-knuckle and he suggested the VH2 in the neck and Rebel Yell in the bridge and Dylans ordered them with black covers.We're going with the gold Hipshot open geared tuners but with 'standard' smaller buttons.







and the gold Hipshot 7 bridge.I was tempted to suggest getting a gold Ibby ZR or even a Kahler bridge purely for looks but I really never use trems.So it would have been an exercise in vanity plus those buggers are expensive! I've asked Dylan to order a set of black saddles with the hipshot.I think it'll look the bomb with the pickup covers being black?


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lewk said:


> Not really!I E-mailed Tim at Bare-knuckle and he suggested the VH2 in the neck and Rebel Yell in the bridge and Dylans ordered them with black covers.We're going with the gold Hipshot open geared tuners but with 'standard' smaller buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude that sounds like its going to be absolutely BEAST! I love Hipshot bridges and I bet it would look freaking awesome with black saddles and black pickup covers and then pairing them with the gold bridge and tuners! Very classy IMO.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Oct 14, 2010)

I always wanted a guitar with the Broderick whitewash finish...it's so gorgeous. I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 14, 2010)

wow, seeing how incredible the inlays turned out on the RSF guy's guitars, i cannot wait to see this one completed!! im unfamiliar with the body shape you mentioned you're getting, but no doubt it will look amazing. especially with the broderick influenced finish


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah so, after this is done I think I will get a 4th heart attack... First Nolly, then Roo, then JBCrazy, and now you... You lucky people  this will be great! Another awesome thread to look forward to!


----------



## Lewk (Oct 14, 2010)

Ta for the comments!Here's the Atlantean body shape SYLrules88 (cool name btw















I originally wanted the Cimmerian body but after going to the shop and playing the black Atlantean with EMGs above my mind changed pretty fucking quick.

As well as looking awesome(opinion will divide here no doubt haha)the shape is *really* comfortable,freakishly so actually.Looking at it you'd think it would be neck heavy 'cause of that big top horn but it isn't,it has perfect balance.Dylan obviously took alot of time designing it from a practical point of view not just aesthetically.Although,honestly I think the wider 7string neck looks alot better on the body than the 6string neck.

...it looks fucking monstrous 
oh, and it's going to get red dots where there's no inlay


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 19, 2010)

Back for my bi-weekly visit... or more lol. I like the Cimmerian body shape better but I thats just preference. The Atlantean looks beast but not my thing.

Reading more and more about Dylan's work makes me GAS for one ridiculously. All his builds just look like he puts more into his work than any other luthiers I've seen.

Where do you plan on having the strap locks? Cos I noticed in the pictures that each one has different positions.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 19, 2010)

The 6-strings Dylan is building for jbcrazy and I are days away from completion, so this build should be underway pretty soon now. Looking forward to seeing how it progresses!


----------



## MrGignac (Oct 19, 2010)

i love fist of the northstar, love the part where that viking is killing people and there jumping into his mouth and hes chewing them and laughing hahahah. i will def be following this thread. if i lived in EU i would def get a daemoness


----------



## gui94 (Oct 19, 2010)

this would be much cooler:





Of course you could add the lightning that goes all along the fretboard and something like this:
KAMEHAMEHAAAA!!!

Basically, it would be a Kamehameha Neck-through or something like that  (or is it going to be bolt on ) 

No, but seriously, that inlay looks nice  (of course not as nicer as my Kamehameha  )


----------



## Lewk (Oct 19, 2010)

rcsierra13 said:


> Back for my bi-weekly visit... or more lol. I like the Cimmerian body shape better but I thats just preference. The Atlantean looks beast but not my thing.
> 
> Reading more and more about Dylan's work makes me GAS for one ridiculously. All his builds just look like he puts more into his work than any other luthiers I've seen.
> 
> Where do you plan on having the strap locks? Cos I noticed in the pictures that each one has different positions.



Yea,the body shape is going to divide opinion to say the least.A guy on another forum made me laugh _"You could use the third one as a spade for when you were out gravedigging or whatever it is you metallers do when you're not strangling people with your low B."_Strap buttons will be in the same place as the white one above but recessed.



-Nolly- said:


> The 6-strings Dylan is building for jbcrazy and I are days away from completion, so this build should be underway pretty soon now. Looking forward to seeing how it progresses!



and I'm looking forward to those two ngd threads + you should do some vids of your Daemoness' just in-case you aren't already busy enough 



gui94 said:


> this would be much cooler:
> 
> 
> Of course you could add the lightning that goes all along the fretboard and something like this:
> ...



I never watched DBZ-always assumed it was some cutesy Pokemon crap?It's definitely going to be a bolt-on


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lewk said:


> I never watched DBZ-always assumed it was some cutesy Pokemon crap?It's definitely going to be a bolt-on



 that's a shame...


----------



## Lewk (Oct 19, 2010)

is it not cutesy Pokemon crap,then?I honestly don't know,I think I saw it on one of the cartoon channels once and wasn't impressed.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL DBZ isn't that bad, its a good way to start getting into anime... but when you are about 12. Mind you anime should only really be watched subbed not dubbed, it loses much awesomeness in the process.


----------



## Lewk (Oct 19, 2010)

word.I'm working my way through HNK and I can't imagine any of the voice acting so far being western and authentic.Especially as the voices are such a huge part of the character.I also suggested an Akira Testuso/Mutation theme which I think could be farking amazing but where do you stop?If I won the lottery I think Dylan would be making a concept guitar for every HNK character(Bart,Lynn and Bell could share a guitar,though haha).


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 20, 2010)

Lewk said:


> and I'm looking forward to those two ngd threads + you should do some vids of your Daemoness' just in-case you aren't already busy enough



Well, I'll be using both my Dæmonesses at the Mansons Guitar Show this weekend. BKP will be filming my demo thing so you should get to see them in action.


----------



## k508 (Oct 20, 2010)

rcsierra13 said:


> Dude that sounds like its going to be absolutely BEAST! I love Hipshot bridges and I bet it would look freaking awesome with black saddles and black pickup covers and then pairing them with the gold bridge and tuners! Very classy IMO.



I think some gold pickup rings would keep the theme going as well. Black and gold.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 20, 2010)

Lewk said:


> Going with the Kanji on the botom pic and the top image of Souther. The Kanji reads:_
> 
> "Ai yue ni (because of love)
> Hito wa kurushimaneba naran (people have to suffer)
> ...



The first line of the Japanese in the bottom picture reads "&#12362;&#12428;&#12398;&#20307;&#12399;&#29983;&#12411;&#12428;&#12388;&#12356;&#12390;," "ore no karada wa nama hore tsuite," "my body will fall in love." You may want to get that translation looked at before you emblazon it on your fretboard forever.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ That's one scary thought...


----------



## Lewk (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry,I should have mentioned that the Kanji in the pics were only demonstrative and taken from a translation book.The actual Kanji will be written by Dylans Japanese friend.There's no way that Dylan would get something like that wrong.You've gotta see the guitars in person to appreciate the level of detail that goes into them


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 20, 2010)

I am sure the artwork will be stunning, but this might be the nerdiest guitar I have ever heard of


----------



## Taskeruss (Oct 21, 2010)

This guitar will be killer!!  I'm getting a pretty death metaled up Daemoness built at the same time as this one and the other one will wack up a thread when i have pics


----------



## Lewk (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey!What are you having built?Details


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 21, 2010)

Lewk said:


> Sorry,I should have mentioned that the Kanji in the pics were only demonstrative and taken from a translation book.The actual Kanji will be written by Dylans Japanese friend.There's no way that Dylan would get something like that wrong.You've gotta see the guitars in person to appreciate the level of detail that goes into them



Just checking. People get hilarious East Asian typos inked on their skin all the time. Well, hilarious for me. Not so hilarious for the guy who just got "General Tso's Chicken and Mushu Pork" in inch-high letters along their shoulder. Good to see you're going through the appropriate steps to make sure it really means what you think it means. 

General Tso's tattoo parlour? Here. http://hanzismatter.blogspot.com/2010/08/from-jamie-d.html


----------



## Lewk (Oct 22, 2010)

haha awesome


----------



## Taskeruss (Oct 23, 2010)

Getting a 7 string Cimmerian, 
mahogany body flame maple top
5 peice maple and walnut neck
ebony fretboard with an ebony overlay on the headstock and white binding on neck and headstock
getting a reversed espish headstock as well
was gonna go with a bolt on, but now going for a set neck and im gonna have some pretty aggressive carving on the inside of the lower horn (dam my stupid big palms)
all hipshot hardware and a set of nailbombs
same control layout as my Jpm with coil spliting on the selector and a push and pull volume
gonna be pretty freaking metal! haha


----------



## Lewk (Oct 23, 2010)

sounds great


----------



## narad (Nov 3, 2010)

This build inspired me to watch the 1986 Fist of the Northstar film. Pretty awesome. Watched it in English though so the dubs were present aaand awful. Pretty well-known voice actors but man..some of those lines... "Listen, asswipe"

I like anime with the over-the-top wounds and delayed deaths and whatnot, brings me back to my childhood. Reminds me of ninja scroll. Now...more build pics!!


----------



## Lewk (Nov 5, 2010)

have you watched the episodes?this guy unflinchedtesticle has most of them up on youtubeas well as HNK2 and loads of other cool shit

YouTube - UnflinchedTesticle2's Channel


----------



## narad (Nov 5, 2010)

Lewk said:


> have you watched the episodes?this guy unflinchedtesticle has most of them up on youtubeas well as HNK2 and loads of other cool shit
> 
> YouTube - UnflinchedTesticle2's Channel



Nice - bookmarked. Funny what people can get away with on youtube. Do you know how Dylan's going to do your whitewash stain? Is it a double stain with some trans-black or darker color, sanded, and then sprayed over? I just switched my long-standing Ken Lawrence explorer order to this finish, so I'm trying to get some details on it. And trying to figure out if it's a scrape-edge or pearloid binding on that Broderick LACS.


----------



## Lewk (Nov 9, 2010)

Yea,although I don't think the copyrights are applicable over here for some reason or another.I know that's something Dylan has gone over for the artwork on this guitar and he did mention something about it.He did say something about going over the top in black and sanding it back so it shows well through the white or something or another - I'm not very good at remembering the details!There should be some pics of the wood soon.


----------



## Roo (Nov 13, 2010)

More people should definitely commit to the atlantean, apparently the balance and where it sits are just awesome!

Congrats man, this is going to rock multoballs!


----------



## Lewk (Dec 2, 2010)

Ta Roo!

Went to the shop and took some progress pics!


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 2, 2010)

Man, that guy does good work. I don't favor the body style, but regardless, I can DEFINATELY appreciate it.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweet, it's always good to see more pics of Dylan's work


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome. *Finally* Daemoness updates that involve pictures! So that's just the double-staining process there? Stained the dark blue and sanded back a bit to better define the quilt after more trans-white goes over it?


----------



## Lewk (Dec 2, 2010)

AFAIK he's only put a bit of dye on the top so that the grain can be seen better  I took quite a few pics including close up pics of your inlay btw but the pictures didn't come out that well.


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn. Well, I hope mine should be done soon, right? Since the last updates were pretty far along, I'm actually more interested in seeing your updates at this point!


----------



## Lewk (Dec 2, 2010)

I've no idea how close yours is to being finished, sorry. I think he's doing yours, mine and Taskeruss' guitars together. I'll put a few pics in your thread but forgive the bad quality it looks much better in person! it's a 12Mpixel camera but I'm still figuring out how to use it!


----------



## Taskeruss (Dec 3, 2010)

Thats looking freaking sweeet! fully gonna play like machine 
Dylan said you might have some pics of mine any chance of grabing them if you do?
cheers man


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 3, 2010)

Jesus, those inlays will be worthy of an award.


----------



## Lewk (Dec 3, 2010)

Taskeruss said:


> Thats looking freaking sweeet! fully gonna play like machine
> Dylan said you might have some pics of mine any chance of grabing them if you do?
> cheers man



I put some in your thread


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't wait to see the inlays


----------



## Lewk (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Nolly - your pics show off the grain much nicer


----------



## TimSE (Dec 9, 2010)

nice man! some wicked grain on that body


----------



## Lewk (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for taking a pic Adam! 

Dylan...


----------



## iron blast (Dec 24, 2010)

Lewk said:


> Thanks for taking a pic Adam!
> 
> Dylan...



Ouch! poor guitar in the background


----------



## pailien (Dec 24, 2010)

There are no words to describe the epic win generated from the energy field surrounding this thread!................Oh wait...yeah there are.....


"Ore wa seitei Souther!! Nanto rokusei no teiho!"


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 24, 2010)

The more I see this body shape the more I like it. It is straight up alien, in a cool way.

And, Fist of the North Star is the shit. As I probably said in my last post in this thread


----------



## Fred (Dec 24, 2010)

I cannot stand this type of artwork, but Dylan's skills are undeniable as ever. Congrats, man!


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 25, 2010)

Sick artwork 

But whatever happened to that poor neck next to it?


----------



## mindlessgrind (Jan 19, 2011)

this is pretty sweet!!

i always liked kenji..never thought to put him on my guitar tho

good job


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Jan 19, 2011)

that looks awesome! Anime + metal = probably sex. I have a custom still on the waiting list at daemoness, you beat me to it man. I paid the down payment so now I'm just waiting for everyone else to get their guitars built. Get ready for the HAMMER OF THOR DAEMONESS!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2011)

Fred said:


> I cannot stand this type of artwork, but Dylan's skills are undeniable as ever. Congrats, man!



Agreed. 

Also that neck is the back is brutal. Luckily its not a 7.


----------



## Lewk (Jan 23, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> that looks awesome! Anime + metal = probably sex. I have a custom still on the waiting list at daemoness, you beat me to it man. I paid the down payment so now I'm just waiting for everyone else to get their guitars built. Get ready for the HAMMER OF THOR DAEMONESS!



Awesome


----------



## Lewk (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## Vicissitude27 (Jan 25, 2011)

DAMN its shaping up soooooooooo good.

Early congrats!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 25, 2011)

... dang.


----------



## narad (Jan 25, 2011)

Extreme love for the headstock. White + black binding is so great.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2011)

I think that looks fucking horrible. (not dylans work, but the style choices of the op) but if it is what your into,


----------



## Lewk (Jan 25, 2011)

Souther used his Kyokusei J&#363;ji Ken on the body  The style choices are as much Dylans fault as mine (if not more his lol  ).


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2011)

Lewk said:


> Souther used his Kyokusei J&#363;ji Ken on the body  The style choices are as much Dylans fault as mine (if not more his lol  ).



Well you condoned it then  reguardless, i really appreicate when people do something different


----------



## Lewk (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Lewk (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea... pretty fucking insane


----------



## ev1ltwin (Jan 26, 2011)

...those hand-drawn buildings omg


----------



## kylendm (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy shit those buildings look killer. I don't really like how the quilt has a layer of white over it. Still it's your build and the work on this is fantastic!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2011)

The art on the back looks amazing


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 26, 2011)

Damn. This dude is legit as fuck. EVERY one of his builds I absolutely LOVE!


----------



## Lewk (Jan 26, 2011)

I think the top finish looks a bit like Stilton, actually 

mmmmmm Stilton


----------



## drmosh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lewk said:


> I think the top finish looks a bit like Stilton, actually
> 
> mmmmmm Stilton



hahaha, yes!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow the drawings on the back are freaking amazing. Almost a shame they are on the back.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2011)

Whoaaa. Every time I think about trying out luthiery and putting my art background to good use, Dylan does something like this that puts my traditional skills to shame.


----------



## b7string (Jan 26, 2011)

Stop this build, its too nice. The artwork is just too good to be seen by mortals.


----------



## kruneh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing.
A piece of art.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is the greatest thing Ive ever seen.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 26, 2011)

holy fuck.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear Lord, Dylan sure knows how to make a unique instrument. That painting is just killer.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup. Awesome.


----------



## mindlessgrind (Jan 27, 2011)

Ima need to confiscate that!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 27, 2011)

Lewk said:


>



HOLYFUCKINGSHIT


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Jan 27, 2011)

I am extremely jealous.


----------



## Xifter (Jan 27, 2011)

Dude.... this build ... is ... EPIC!!!


----------



## Lewk (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Andromalia (Jan 30, 2011)

Uh, those actually are Kanji inlays under the tape ?


----------



## airpanos (Jan 30, 2011)

DAMNNNNNNNN!!


----------



## Lewk (Jan 30, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> Uh, those actually are Kanji inlays under the tape ?



Yep? I'm not sure of the specifics but afaik Dylans blacklining is done by routing and then filling with a material (?). Nolly may know, I think he had some on his Pink Intruder.

For reference of the art on the back - see 4 minutes in to this vid


----------



## dis89 (Jan 31, 2011)

the thread is made of win


----------



## JacobShredder (Feb 3, 2011)

dude...i thought he had a photo printed onto the back of he guitar...the mans got great skills.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 3, 2011)

Up til now I thought the choices were a series of missteps. I don't like that body style, the white over the wood, the red on the front, etc. But now that I see it coming together I absolutely love it!!! I'd love a guitar from Dylan but I feel my puny brain cannot come up with a design worthy of his skills. Maybe I'll just pay him to go wild!


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 3, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Up til now I thought the choices were a series of missteps. I don't like that body style, the white over the wood, the red on the front, etc. But now that I see it coming together I absolutely love it!!! I'd love a guitar from Dylan but I feel my puny brain cannot come up with a design worthy of his skills. Maybe I'll just pay him to go wild!



I would also love a build from Dylan, our puny north american dollars say I can get the same quality for less over here, with less artistic flair however. A shame really.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 4, 2011)

Everytime I get sad that BRJ is alllll the way in the states I just remind myself, one day, if I get the funds, SOMEHOW, I can get a Daemoness.  

Awesome build, FOTN is awesome!


----------



## thesimo (Feb 4, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Up til now I thought the choices were a series of missteps. I don't like that body style, the white over the wood, the red on the front, etc. But now that I see it coming together I absolutely love it!!! I'd love a guitar from Dylan but I feel my puny brain cannot come up with a design worthy of his skills. Maybe I'll just pay him to go wild!




I still think It's absolutely horrid! lol, but each to his own. 

IMO the artwork on the back should be on the front over the wood, backed by a blackburst so the wood pattern looks like an impending doom sky... Like a portrait over the wood as a background.


----------



## Lewk (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 4, 2011)

Getting itchy Lewk?


----------



## narad (Feb 4, 2011)

The back of the headstock looks a lot milkier than earlier shots of the back of the neck - does it blend between trans white and natural somewhere near the scarf joint?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 4, 2011)

thesimo said:


> IMO the artwork on the back should be on the front over the wood, backed by a blackburst so the wood pattern looks like an impending doom sky... Like a portrait over the wood as a background.


Holy crap that would be awesome!


----------



## Lewk (Feb 5, 2011)

It's the same finish afaik, Narad. Probably just the light.


----------



## Lewk (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## TimSE (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## narad (Feb 19, 2011)

I know there's a lot of stuff on that guitar that you probably focus on more, but that headstock kills me. Now that I'm hands-on with my own Atlantean 7 with the same headstock, I think it's one of the best designs out there, and looks killer with that white/black binding. There's that whole extra "3d bevel" that's hard to notice in photos but in person it's easier to see the heritage to something more like an ibanez headstock while still being something different. Reminds me of Ken Lawrence headstocks - it still takes the typical V shape of classic gibson designs, and adds the right kind of accent for the body shape. Hmm...what to order next...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 20, 2011)

A thought just occurred to me: where are the knobs gonna go?


----------



## Lewk (Feb 20, 2011)

narad said:


> I know there's a lot of stuff on that guitar that you probably focus on more, but that headstock kills me. Now that I'm hands-on with my own Atlantean 7 with the same headstock, I think it's one of the best designs out there, and looks killer with that white/black binding. There's that whole extra "3d bevel" that's hard to notice in photos but in person it's easier to see the heritage to something more like an ibanez headstock while still being something different. Reminds me of Ken Lawrence headstocks - it still takes the typical V shape of classic gibson designs, and adds the right kind of accent for the body shape. Hmm...what to order next...



Yea, the headstock shape is brill. I get a huge kick out of the Atlanteans extended top horn. I'd love to order a Valkyrie model too, that shape looks sick sick sick - I adore vintage BCRich/Neal Moser shapes. Axefx and decent monitors are next on the list though so that wont be for a long while and Dylans wait time will probably be 10 years by then lol 



BlackMastodon said:


> A thought just occurred to me: where are the knobs gonna go?



Knobs? Where we're going, we don't need knobs.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 20, 2011)

Lewk said:


> Knobs? Where we're going, we don't need knobs.



Does that mean the guitar's volume is always set to 11?


----------



## Stilian (Feb 21, 2011)

Truly an unique axe!


----------



## TCOH5246 (Feb 21, 2011)

Those inlays are phenomenal.


----------



## iamrichlol (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree on the headstock comment, it looks freaking awesome!
how long until its finished and ready to rock?


----------



## maliciousteve (Feb 23, 2011)

How long till you get this one mate? Looks like it just needs some strings and a final set up


----------



## Jontain (Feb 25, 2011)

Painting on the back of the body is stunning, personally not a fan of the gold hardware but thats just me.

Dylan does some pretty amazing work.


----------



## Lewk (Mar 3, 2011)

It's getting wired up today and then it's gonna settle for a couple weeks while my broke ass waits for payday lol. Looking forward to seeing the inlaid truss-rod cover and ofc the final result 

I might pop in on Saturday as I'm gonna be in Bristol for the Devin Townsend gig


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 5, 2011)

Was in there today saw the thing strung up and finished...........
 that is all I can say 
Seeing the pics on interwebs doesn't prepare you for how awesome every detail of the finished Inlay looks,
and fuck me don't get me started on the buildings hand painted on the back oh lawds I'm counting the days untill my 
build starts damn you!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 5, 2011)

The build and attention to detail on this look stunning. 

Someone else mentioned this, but no controls? So both pickups are always on at full?


----------



## lobee (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> A thought just occurred to me: where are the knobs gonna go?





cardinal said:


> Someone else mentioned this, but no controls? So both pickups are always on at full?



Go back and look at the pictures of the back of the guitar. There's a control cavity for, well, like, you know, controls, man! In due time, dudes.


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 5, 2011)

Has one Volume and a 3 way toggle I believe, saw it today and I still cant remember ><


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 6, 2011)

Rubbish phone picture:






I've got to say, it is an absolutely sick guitar!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 6, 2011)

^ I'll be honest, I kind of want to take that guitar away from you and keep it for myself...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 6, 2011)

Sa-weeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Lewk (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...987-ngd-daemoness-souther-7-56k-run-away.html


----------

